# تلوين احترافي .شغل يدوي علي الفوتوشوب.. لصورة ابيض واسود لبابا يسوع .تصميمي المتواضع



## FADY_TEMON (19 يناير 2011)

دي الصورة الاصلية









دي الصورة الملونة





​


----------



## vetaa (19 يناير 2011)

*فاااااااااااادى بجد فنان
حلوووووووه جدا الصورة
وواضح انك شطور فعلا

شكرا ليك
وكل سنه وانت طيب 
ومنتظرين جديدك دايما

واجدع تقيييم ليك 
*


----------



## النهيسى (19 يناير 2011)

روعه جداجدا بأمانه
شكـــــــــــرا
*كل سنه وأنتم طيبين
*
​


----------



## Scofield (19 يناير 2011)

جامدة قوى يا فادى تسلم ايدك


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2011)

*فى منتهى الجمال يا فادى
ربنا يبارك عمل يديك
وليك منى انا كمان اجمد تقييم *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يناير 2011)

*رووعه جدا يا فنان
تسلم ايديك ياحبي
وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## fullaty (19 يناير 2011)

*تحفـــــــــــــــــــــــــه
ربنا يبارك موهبتك *


----------



## FADY_TEMON (19 يناير 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *فاااااااااااادى بجد فنان
> حلوووووووه جدا الصورة
> وواضح انك شطور فعلا
> 
> ...



ولا فنان ولا حاجة يا فيتو ..ده بس من زوقك 
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (19 يناير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> روعه جداجدا بأمانه
> شكـــــــــــرا
> *كل سنه وأنتم طيبين
> *
> ​



العفو يا أبويا ... وأنت بالصحة والسلامة
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (19 يناير 2011)

scofield قال:


> جامدة قوى يا فادى تسلم ايدك



دا أنتا اللي جامد يا باشا ..تسلم وتعيش ..
يارب تكون كويس .
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (19 يناير 2011)

dona nabil قال:


> *فى منتهى الجمال يا فادى
> ربنا يبارك عمل يديك
> وليك منى انا كمان اجمد تقييم *



حبيبي دونا عمله أيه ..
العفو ويارب يكون الشغل حلو كاد ..​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (19 يناير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *رووعه جدا يا فنان
> تسلم ايديك ياحبي
> وربنا يعوض تعبك​*



ربنا يخليك يا كوكو 
يارب تكون عجبتك​


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 يناير 2011)

ممتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز
و
ممتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااازة جدا

بجد فنان يا فادي

انت بتعرف تشتغل على الفوتوشوب ؟


----------



## twety (19 يناير 2011)

*حلووووووووة جدا يافادى
برافو علييييييك

عاوزة اتعلم انا بقى مليش دعوووووووة (((((
*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (19 يناير 2011)

fullaty قال:


> *تحفـــــــــــــــــــــــــه
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك *



ميرسي يا قمر نورتي الموضوع​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (19 يناير 2011)

molka molkan قال:


> ممتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز
> و
> ممتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااازة جدا
> 
> ...



ربنا يخليك يا أستاذي
مبسوط بردك أوي 
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (19 يناير 2011)

twety قال:


> *حلووووووووة جدا يافادى
> برافو علييييييك
> 
> عاوزة اتعلم انا بقى مليش دعوووووووة (((((
> *



حاضر أعلمك علي عيني يا قمر ...
أنتي تأمري بس
​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يناير 2011)

جميلة جدااااا يا فادي

انا بعشق الشغل اليدوي

مشكوووووووور يا باشا للدعوة 

الرب يبارك وينمي موهبتك اكتر..


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 يناير 2011)

انا كنت محتاج حاجات زي بوسترات لجروبات او بيدجات على الفيس بوك

ياريت لو تساعدني


----------



## marcelino (19 يناير 2011)

*حلوووة اوى تسلم ايدك واحلى تقييم يا جميل
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (19 يناير 2011)

*رووووووووووووووعة بجد*
*يا ريت لو فى امكانك توضح بموضوع *
*كيفية استخدام برنامج الفوتوشوب *
*بطريقة مبسطة دة طبعا لو وقت حضرتك يسمح*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## govany shenoda (19 يناير 2011)

فى منتهى الجمال 
ربنا يبارك موهبتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 يناير 2011)

طبعا جميلة جدا يا فادي تسلم ايدك​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (20 يناير 2011)

molka molkan قال:


> انا كنت محتاج حاجات زي بوسترات لجروبات او بيدجات على الفيس بوك
> 
> ياريت لو تساعدني



أنا تحت أمرك من أول الاسبوع الجي ..عشان الامتحانت 
وعد الجمعة الجية أكلمك ونتفق عاوز تعمل تصميمات أيه
أنت حبيبي
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (20 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> جميلة جدااااا يا فادي
> 
> انا بعشق الشغل اليدوي
> 
> ...


ربنا يخليك يا كليم 
وحشني شغلك عاوز اشوف الجديد يا فنان
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (20 يناير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *حلوووة اوى تسلم ايدك واحلى تقييم يا جميل
> *​



ربنا يخليك يا ميسي .
نورت الموضوع
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (20 يناير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> فى منتهى الجمال
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك​


ربنا يخليك يا جوجو 
نورت الموضوع
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (20 يناير 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *رووووووووووووووعة بجد*
> *يا ريت لو فى امكانك توضح بموضوع *
> *كيفية استخدام برنامج الفوتوشوب *
> *بطريقة مبسطة دة طبعا لو وقت حضرتك يسمح*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



ربنا يخليكي يا ست الكل و فعلاً أنا عامل دورة بسيطة كدا 
هبعتهالك
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (20 يناير 2011)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> طبعا جميلة جدا يا فادي تسلم ايدك​



وليه طبعاً بيكاسو اللي عاملها 
دنا لونت بس
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يناير 2011)

*مجهود رائع

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## candy shop (22 يناير 2011)

ايه الروووووووووووووعه دى يا فنان 

تسلم ايدك حلوه جداااااااااااااا

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 يناير 2011)

جميلة جدا يا فادي 
ربنا يزيد مواهبك 
فين الترانيم الجديدة ؟
الرب يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (23 يناير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مجهود رائع
> 
> ربنا يباركك​*



نورت الموضوع ..استاذي ...
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (23 يناير 2011)

candy shop قال:


> ايه الروووووووووووووعه دى يا فنان
> 
> تسلم ايدك حلوه جداااااااااااااا
> 
> ...



ربنا يخليكي يا امي ..صليلي
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (23 يناير 2011)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> جميلة جدا يا فادي
> ربنا يزيد مواهبك
> فين الترانيم الجديدة ؟
> الرب يبارك حياتك ​



قدام شوية هعمل ترانيم ..صليلي بس
​


----------



## أنجيلا (14 أبريل 2011)

روووووووووووعة يا فنان 
تسلم ايدك


----------



## FADY_TEMON (14 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> روووووووووووعة يا فنان
> تسلم ايدك



تعيشي يا جوجو ..نورتي الموضوع
​


----------



## ahraf ayad (15 أبريل 2011)

هاقولك كلمة واحد 
           ^



            ^



           ^
فنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (2 يونيو 2011)

ahraf ayad قال:


> هاقولك كلمة واحد
> ^
> 
> 
> ...



أهو أنتا .اللي فنان ...ها
​


----------



## ارووجة (8 يونيو 2011)

حلوووة كتير
الرب يباركك اخي


----------



## FADY_TEMON (9 يونيو 2011)

ارووجة قال:


> حلوووة كتير
> الرب يباركك اخي



العفو أوجا ..ميرسي ..
نورتي الموضوع يا قمر
​


----------



## نونوس14 (9 يونيو 2011)

*راااااااااااااااااائعة جداااااا*
*تسلم ايدك يا فنان*
*ربنا يبارك موهبتك*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (9 يونيو 2011)

نونوس14 قال:


> *راااااااااااااااااائعة جداااااا*
> *تسلم ايدك يا فنان*
> *ربنا يبارك موهبتك*



تعيشي يا نونوس ..
ربنا يخليكي
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 يونيو 2011)

جمييييييييييله
ربنا يباركك


----------



## FADY_TEMON (9 يونيو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> جمييييييييييله
> ربنا يباركك



العفو ميرنا ...نورتي الموضوع ..
​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (9 يونيو 2011)

الصوره جميله جدا بجد ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (10 يونيو 2011)

صورة رائعة عزيزي فادي واجمل ما فيها انها للرب يسوع رب المجد 

الرب يباركك ويبارك حياتك ويوفقك يا فادي


----------



## جيلان (10 يونيو 2011)

بجد جامدة


----------



## soso a (11 يونيو 2011)

روعه 
جميله جدا الوانها 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ميراى البرنسيسه (14 يونيو 2011)

*mirsi جدا ليك*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (16 يونيو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> الصوره جميله جدا بجد ربنا يباركك​



ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر ..نورتي الموضوع
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (16 يونيو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> صورة رائعة عزيزي فادي واجمل ما فيها انها للرب يسوع رب المجد
> 
> الرب يباركك ويبارك حياتك ويوفقك يا فادي



ربنا يخليك ..نورت الموضوع بردك الجميل ..
ميرسي​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (16 يونيو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> بجد جامدة



ميرسي يا جوجو
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (16 يونيو 2011)

soso a قال:


> روعه
> جميله جدا الوانها
> ربنا يباركك



ميرسي لمرورك يا سوسو ..
نورتي الموضوع​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (16 يونيو 2011)

ميراى البرنسيسه قال:


> *mirsi جدا ليك*



وليكي ..أنتي لردك الحلو
​


----------

